# Hurricane Iselle Hawaii-Bound [merged]



## maph (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks like Hawaii may be in for very bad weather later in the week.  Hurricane Iselle has been upgraded to Category 4, and is projected to hit Hawaii around Friday.  Tropical Storm Julio is right behind, also currently on track for Hawaii.  Still lots of time for a miss though!

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_ep4.shtml?5-daynl#contents


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 4, 2014)

Expected to weaken before hitting the islands, but will still make an impact.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/hurricane-iselle-to-impact-haw/31586142


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 4, 2014)

We have a superstition about storms beginning with an "I" in Hawaii. The last two storms to hit were Iwa and Iniki.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 5, 2014)

The big island around Hilo might get a lot of wind and rain, but by the time it hits Oahu it will just be heavy rain.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 5, 2014)

Iselle is not to concerning for me. Julio however looks like it's forcast to be a hurricane close to the islands and will come Sat/Sun, after the grounds are drenched from Iselle. Julio will cause some problems I think.


----------



## burg1121 (Aug 5, 2014)

We arrive in Kauai on Sunday who says timing isn't everything.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 5, 2014)

If you go watch the big waves just don't get too close.  Sometimes several 30 footers get together and make a super wave that is a real killer--not that 30 foot waves aren't a big danger.

I was talking with an Hawaiian who had been on the island during Iniki.  He said he'd never take an ice cube for granted the rest of his life.  

After Iniki it was 13 months before you could get a drink with an ice cube in it.

If you get heavy rains find a good parking spot around Princeville and see if you can count all the waterfalls after the rain.  Betcha you can't.

Be safe,


Sterling, (Hurricane Katrina survivor)


----------



## burg1121 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. Why no ice cubes for a year?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2014)

burg1121 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Why no ice cubes for a year?



No electricity.


----------



## islandguy (Aug 6, 2014)

American has on their web site that you can rebook for flights 7-8 Aug.

I'm on a (Fri) 8 Aug inbound to OGG -- may just try my luck and keep my current schedule.   Will decide Thur night.


----------



## presley (Aug 6, 2014)

Message on HGVC log in screen:

Advisory

Travel Advisory: Hawaii

August 6, 2014 9:00am EST - Hilton Grand Vacations properties throughout Hawaii are proactively preparing for strong storm conditions as we keep a close watch on the projected path of Hurricane Iselle (now anticipated to make landfall Thursday as a tropical storm, accompanied by heavy rain, wind, and surf). The safety of our Owners, Guests and Team Members remains our top priority. All properties remain open at this time and the HGV resort management team will continue to monitor the situation and share updated information via this Advisory Message as further onsite news becomes available.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 6, 2014)

The latest is that Iselle will be a hurricane when it hits the big Island.  They are currently under a hurricane warning


----------



## Davey54321 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Marriott Vacation Club Facebook Posting - 5 hours ago*

Hurricane Update: We are currently monitoring Hurricanes Iselle and Julio. Our Hawaiian sites that may be affected by the storms have begun taking the appropriate precautions. As always, the safety and security of our Owners, guests and associates is a top priority. For information regarding reservations, Owners should call Owner Services at 1-800-845-4226, and all other guests should call Customer Care at 1-800-860-9384.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 7, 2014)

*Against Earlier Predictions, Hurricane Iselle Isn't Slowing Down*

*Against Earlier Predictions, Hurricane Iselle Isn't Slowing Down*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...6627.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000009&ir=Hawaii







HONOLULU (AP) — Hawaii residents prepared for what could be the first hurricane to hit the state in more than 20 years as weather officials said Wednesday that an approaching storm appears to have strengthened and will likely maintain its speed as it heads toward the islands.
 Hurricane Iselle loomed about 600 miles east of Hilo, spinning at about 85 mph, forecasters said. It previously had been expected to weaken significantly before reaching land.
 The storm is expected to lash the Big Island on Thursday with damaging winds, heavy rains and high surf. It's now on track to remain hurricane-strength or weaken only to a strong tropical storm, said meteorologist Derek Wroe.
 Hurricane Julio, meanwhile, swirled closely behind at about 75 mph. Forecasters expect it to slowly strengthen and pass north of the Big Island sometime this weekend.​


----------



## Clemson Fan (Aug 7, 2014)

*Back to back hurricanes!*

Wish us luck because we're about to get hit by back to back hurricanes!


----------



## ricoba (Aug 7, 2014)

Good luck, be safe.  Hopefully you have some supplies set aside, just in case.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 7, 2014)

*An Earthquake, Too?!*

Magnitude 4.5 earthquake strikes Hawaii Island ahead of Hurricane Iselle


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## HatTrick (Aug 7, 2014)

Live stream of Hawaii News Now and KHON programming centered on the storms.

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/category/198303/livestream

http://khon2.com/live-stream/


----------



## Fisch (Aug 7, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Wish us luck because we're about to get hit by back to back hurricanes!



Are they hurricanes still or did they end up getting downgraded?  Either way stay safe.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 7, 2014)

[original message no longer relevant]


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 7, 2014)

We are here on the Big Island at Hilton Kings'Land.  We move to Kohala Suites on Saturday, if we can move.  There was apparently an earthquake this morning but we didn't feel it.  Our daughter called our room, and we were still asleep this morning.  She was upset because she hadn't heard from us after the earthquake.  We may have felt a little something earlier.  I thought the staff was out there securing the patio furniture.


----------



## maph (Aug 7, 2014)

Good luck, Hawaii!  Hope you all stay safe & dry!


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 7, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are here on the Big Island at Hilton Kings'Land.  We move to Kohala Suites on Saturday, if we can move.  There was apparently an earthquake this morning but we didn't feel it.  Our daughter called our room, and we were still asleep this morning.  She was upset because she hadn't heard from us after the earthquake.  We may have felt a little something earlier.  I thought the staff was out there securing the patio furniture.



The current expectation is for Iselle to exit the island in the Waikoloa area.

Stay safe!


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 7, 2014)

Good thoughts and prayers for all of you in the paths.  Stay safe and dry.


----------



## Mauiwmn (Aug 7, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are here on the Big Island at Hilton Kings'Land.  We move to Kohala Suites on Saturday, if we can move.  There was apparently an earthquake this morning but we didn't feel it.  Our daughter called our room, and we were still asleep this morning.  She was upset because she hadn't heard from us after the earthquake.  We may have felt a little something earlier.  I thought the staff was out there securing the patio furniture.



Best of luck to you and everyone in the storm's path.

If I were on the Big Island now I would consider leaving.  Maybe go to Oahu until things blow over.  Could always go back.  Better to be safe then sorry.

Good friends of mine were trapped in Poipu after Iniki.  They were stranded at Hyatt Poipu with little food or water, no electricity, flooded resort for 3 days after the storm passed. Then they had to ride in a dinner boat from Poipu to Honolulu in rough seas.  They waited in Honolulu for 2 more days to get a flight home.

It was a miserable experience but they were thankful to be alive.  This was their destination wedding and honeymoon.  Boy, do they have the stories to tell. 

No one knows how bad these 2 storms might be but riding them out may not be a prudent thing to do.  The aftermath of the storms could be miserable as well.

Stay safe.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 7, 2014)

Mauiwmn said:


> Best of luck to you and everyone in the storm's path.
> 
> If I were on the Big Island now I would consider leaving.  Maybe go to Oahu until things blow over.  Could always go back.  Better to be safe then sorry.
> 
> ...



The Big Island was also hit with an earthquake today.  Some flight have been, or are being cancelled, at least starting tomorrow.  So just picking up and leaving might not be an option.

We were on the last plane to leave Maui when Iniki hit.  Our next door neighbor's parents live on Kauai in the Poipu area and she went through a very tense few days as she couldn't get in touch with them.  Luckily they were fine, no lives lost, but her dad came over to the mainland as soon as he could to purchase and bring back generators to Kauai.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 7, 2014)

Certainly I would rather be on the Waikoloa side of the Big Island.  Mouna Loa and Kea will likely have very high winds because of their heights.  Most hurricanes don't encounter 10000+ ft mountains in their path.  Those will take the brunt of the force of the storm, but will likely do just as much damage to the store itself, by ripping the storm apart in the process.  

Iniki hit Kauai very hard, but even Kauai is obviously not as large and as massive as the Big Island.  

I wish everyone well, I sure hope the Hilo folks and upcountry folks got out of there.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 7, 2014)

I hope everyone will be safe and has done their shopping.  Heed the warnings and see the high waves only from far away.  Be careful.  We'll follow the news and hope that it will not be too serious.

Cindy, I am glad that you were sleeping when the earthquake hit.  If you are not used to them, they can be very scary.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 7, 2014)

Fisch said:


> Are they hurricanes still or did they end up getting downgraded?  Either way stay safe.


Still hurricanes


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 8, 2014)

It's hitting the big Island now


----------



## slum808 (Aug 8, 2014)

Nothing left to do but sit back wait it out and have a beer.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thinking of you guys

Take care and be safe


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hope all are safe and that you've stocked  up on enough Spam & rice (2 scoop) .




-


----------



## puppymommo (Aug 8, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Hope all are safe and that you've stock up on enough Spam & rice (2 scoop) .



Funny. When Iwa was on its way the last thing I did to prepare was make a pot of rice!


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 8, 2014)

Reports say Waikoloa area doing well. Mauna Loa and Mauna Kea have apparently done a good job of deflecting the storm and most of its wind and rain away from the northwest part of BI.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 8, 2014)

HatTrick said:


> Reports say Waikoloa area doing well. Mauna Loa and Mauna Kea have apparently done a good job of deflecting the storm and most of its wind and rain away from the northwest part of BI.



Hilo and the south east facing parts of Big Island I would guess would take the brunt of the force.  The Eastern coast line would take the brunt of the storm surge.


----------



## maph (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks to be stalled over the Big Island, rapidly dispersing.  This link is to a flash time-lapse ...

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/west/nepac/flash-wv.html


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 8, 2014)

A lot of worry for nothing.  The Waikoloa shops closed early yesterday to prepare for the big storm and no major wind or even a drop of rain this morning.  The mountains broke up the storm, as the locals said it would.  

The Hilton maintenance people put our cushions from the patio furniture in our living room and turned the coffee table upside down.  I guess we need to take the cushions outside this morning.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 8, 2014)

iconnections said:


> Heed the warnings and see the high waves only from far away.



This is what concerns me where some will get too close and a rogue wave will come and sweep someone away. There always seems to be that one unwise person(s) that makes that mistake and it costs them dearly.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 8, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Hope all are safe and that you've stocked  up on enough Spam & rice (2 scoop) .
> -


What, no macaroni salad to go with that :hysterical:


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, I am glad that you can joke about it. The Weather Channel is terrible to keep up to date but this looks good to me as the worst seems to be over. Now, waiting for the next one to come.






Another website I followed is this one here and shows little damage. This is all good news.

I hope that your vacation wasn't too impacted by this inconvenience and uncertainty and only that you'll have a story to tell when you get back.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> What, no macaroni salad to go with that :hysterical:



  :hysterical:   Had to skip that because of the mayo !

  "Eh, you like we go Zippy's ? "


----------

